# Daily milk intake



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi.

Please can you advise me on how much milk my 15 week old DD should be having in, a) each feed and b) per day.

Currently my DD has about 4-5 oz of formula per feed and they tend to be on waking up, so around 7-8am, at 11am, then at 3pm and then her bed time bottle at around 7pm.  
She then tends to wake once in the night and have around another 4-5 oz.  From my calculations and having looked at the various views on the internet this seems far too little for her age.  
She used to have around 6-7oz per feed but in the last couple of days has consumed less.  She doesn't not seem well at all and is putting on weight.  She was born at 6lbs 7oz and is now  a healthy 14lbs.  

Please can you set me straight as she just seems really disinterested in her bottles at the moment and i am worried she is not getting enough milk even though she is a great healthy size.

Thank you.

L


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi.

Please can you advise me on how much milk my 15 week old DD should be having in, a) each feed and b) per day.

Currently my DD has about 4-5 oz of formula per feed and they tend to be on waking up, so around 7-8am, at 11am, then at 3pm and then her bed time bottle at around 7pm.  
She then tends to wake once in the night and have around another 4-5 oz.  From my calculations and having looked at the various views on the internet this seems far too little for her age.  
She used to have around 6-7oz per feed but in the last couple of days has consumed less.  She doesn't not seem well at all and is putting on weight.  She was born at 6lbs 7oz and is now  a healthy 14lbs.  

Please can you set me straight as she just seems really disinterested in her bottles at the moment and i am worried she is not getting enough milk even though she is a great healthy size.

Thank you.

L  

Report to moderator    90.192.13.23  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
me:29 dp:32
TTC April 2004
Oct 2005 -Clomid 
Nov 2005- Clomid
Dec 2005 -Clomid
Dec 2005 - HSG- Clear
Jan 2005 - Clomid
Unexplained Fertility
1st IVf Oct 2006 - 1 Blast - BFN
2nd IVF (FET)  - 2 Blast - BFP - DS born Oct 2007


----------

